# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Lập trình trong excel

## drspiller12345

Giúp mình lập trình VB trong Excel với!Mình phải bắt đầu như thế nào?

----------


## myphamchatluong

*Tài liệu học VBA cho người mới bắt đầu!* 
bạn tham khảo nha.

Sau khi download về các bạn gom VBA1.part 1 và VBA1.part2 vào cùng 1 folder,VBA2.part 1 và VBA2.part2 vào cùng 1 folder. Sau đó giải nén.

-VBA1.part1.clickhere

-VBA1.part2.clickhere

-VBA2.part1.clickhere

-VBA2.part2.clickhere

bạn có thể phải đăng kí thành viên tước khi download
Chúc bạn thành công ! :d

----------


## qnhan10a3

*Sách "Lập trình VBA Trong Excel" bằng tiếng việt nè*

Hi! 
Bạn mới bắt đầu học lập trình VBA trong Excel, thì nên mua cuốn sách Lập trình VBA trong Excel bằng tiếng việt này nhé, mời bạn đọc và tham khảo!
Công ty cổ phần Kiến thức vàng phối hợp với NXB Thống kê và 1 số thành viên trên Giaiphapexcel (Phan Tự Hướng và các thành viên trong Ban quản trị) đã xuất bản cuốn sách: Lập trình VBA trong Excel bằng tiếng Việt. Cuốn sách dày khoảng 500 trang với hướng dẫn từ cơ bản đển nâng cao và các đoạn code mẫu cụ thể. Mong rằng cuốn sách sẽ nhận được sự ủng hộ của bạn đọc gần xa.
Sách sẽ giao tận nơi trong địa bàn TP. Hà Nội nếu Quý khách mua từ 5 cuốn trở lên.
Giá bìa: 69000 vnd
Xin chân thành cảm ơn!
Chi tiết liên hệ: Công ty cổ phần Kiến thức vàng
Địa chỉ: 19A Ngõ 9 Đường Trần Quốc Hoàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>;
Tel: 04.2813216
Or Mr Thuận
Email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
Tel:0916063700.
Chúc bạn thành công!
Có gì nhớ phone cho mình nhé: Mr Thuận, phòng kd :d

----------


## Lucian

cam on ban nhieu, nhung tai lieu danh cho nguoi quan ly.

----------


## hvdnghia3

> *Tài liệu học VBA cho người mới bắt đầu!* 
> bạn tham khảo nha.
> 
> Sau khi download về các bạn gom VBA1.part 1 và VBA1.part2 vào cùng 1 folder,VBA2.part 1 và VBA2.part2 vào cùng 1 folder. Sau đó giải nén.
> 
> -VBA1.part1.clickhere
> 
> -VBA1.part2.clickhere
> 
> ...


Sao không tải được vậy[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seo.nstech

Vẫn download được mà bạn, nhưng bạn phải đăng kí ở trang đó một Accounts
Chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## hiepgadan1

tình hình là em ko biết tí gì về excel cả .bác nào chỉ em cách tính nhân các cột(a,b,c..) và xuất kết quả ở cột tiếp theo với

----------


## furiyo

> tình hình là em ko biết tí gì về excel cả .bác nào chỉ em cách tính nhân các cột(a,b,c..) và xuất kết quả ở cột tiếp theo với


Thế thì bạn bị hỏng hết kiến thức cơ bản rồi. Bạn phải đọc lại tài liệu rồi làm từ từ những thứ cơ bản thì mới có thể làm những cái khó hơn được. Ráng bạn nhé, lật lại tài liệu đọc từ từ. Vừa đọc vừa làm theo rồi bạn sẽ biết cách làm thôi. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

